# anxiety/depression medication when ttc



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all - don't know if this is the right board, but can try here.
I am sure I saw some posts last weekend from people who have found some safer options for depression medication but now can't find them again (always the way!).
I have been trying to control my anxiety for about 3 years through diet etc as we have been ttc so i didn't want to take any meds, but it has now really become too much. I am killing my relationship (about 90% sure that this may already be too late). 
I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to see if she can help me. Can anybody point me in the right direction for the safer meds posts?
thanks.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Weeble,
I'm in the same boat so just wanted to say hi  . 
I suffer from severe pms and have been ttc for 2.5 yrs. Normally bcp controls my symptoms but obviously since we are trying I am no longer taking the bcp and progressively my pms has gotten more severe. I went to my gp last year after a particularly bad month, where I had to take time off work and spent a week on the sofa in tears.. I really struggle to cope with the depression that accompanies all the other symptoms that come in tandem with my pms especially as it is so unlike me, I've often tried to explain it to my DH but can't seem to express it, it's like being removed form myself (?) kindoff. 
Anyway to cut a long story short my gp's only advice was to go back on the pill or get pregnant... err this is the same gp who referred us for fertility investigations just a couple of months before, so I thought that was particularly insensitive. I reminded her that getting pg was the goal but wasn't turning out to be all that easy and all she could suggest was to start taking antidepressants. Obviously going back on the pill is not an option for us, so she suggested fluoxetine as it is the only AD that although not recommended for taking through pregnancy, is not contraindicated for pregnancy. She has told me to stop taking it if I fall pregnant naturally in the meantime while we are waiting for treatment on the NHS. Many people do take ADs through pregnancy without any ill effects, it's just a case of checking with your gp which drugs are ok and what strength of prescription is best. 
Many people find that they'd rather go it alone for the duration of their pregnancy but obviously if you do have depression or anxiety it is important to make sure you have a support network around you of people who know you AND your condition and who you have asked to keep an eye on you for indications in case you start to sink a little. Also in terms of natural remedies, alot of ladies on here swear by agnus castus as it balances your hormones and VitB is also recommended for depression and anxiety although you would need to check what the maximum daily allowance is for during pregnancy before you start necking it as I'm not sure.
Please let me know how you get on with you doc tomorrow as I'd be interested to see if your gp has more insight than mine!

D


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Weeble and duckybun

duckybun I'm not sure your GP is right as I took citalopram during pregnancy, although this may have been as I was already used to it but I believe there are other drugs that are safe to take during pregnancy so i would possibly check with the pharmacist on here or check with a psychiatrist as they are really the expert on AD meds. here is a post i posted a while ago, think there are some other posts on here discussing ADs etc but i just had a look and couldn't find them right now.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277678.msg4796152#msg4796152

tbh i think i would rather take the drugs and be feeling a bit better than be as unhappy as i have been in the past when this journey is tough enough. you can always take them while ttc and then wean yourself off in pg if you would rather not take them then.

Let us know what your GP says weeble.

GGx


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Duckybun and Greatgazza,

I've written those two down as a starting point for tomorrow. Really appreciate your messages - so much of all of this seems to involve being torn between one thing and another. Even more unhelpful when being unable to make a decision is now part of my everyday life. 
I'll let you know how I get on and if my doc comes up with anything.


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi just for info, i was on citalopram and am now pg and am slowly reducing the dose as it is dangerous to stop taking it. I believe the the meds helped me to get pg as it reduced my stress and anxiety levels. DO NOT ignore depression get it treated asap as it will only get worse. Good luck


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Weeble,

Fantastic to hear you are pregnant  
FYI:

Go to gp notebook.com or patient.co.uk for accurate information
Ask your gp to check your thyroid and vit D
Exercise (unless you are very pregnant) makes a big difference - even if just gentle
Evening primrose oil is good but avoid st john's wort like the plague - dangerous stuff...
in reality it is safer for a woman to be on antidepressant in pregnancy than be seriously depressed - its not common to take someone off their ADs because they are pregnant.


Good luck!


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

hi weeble,

Hope you had a constructive chat with your gp today.   I meant to write this morning but slept in!   

GG Thanks for the link, not sure why my gp reckoned that fluoxetine would be better for me, only thing I can think of is that because my depression is cyclical it has more effect on hormone imbalance induced symptoms? Also pink pantha, she advised me to come off the ADs if I fell pg because I wouldn't need to regulate the symptoms of pms for the duration of the pg, so it's a slightly different case. I totally agree with you both that if suffering from depression it is not a condition to be ignored. GG congrats on the bump  

x
d


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all,
said I would feed back what doc had said... 
Well firstly, I am more anxious and panicked than depressed (but also depressed). Duckybun - just read your last post and actually, mine is usually very cyclical too (I've always pretty much put this down to endo/pms) but this months has been so bad that I have my first af no show in...about 20years - bit worrying as I had a supremely low amh level on my new test a couple of weeks back, but presumably the menopause doesn't take immediate effect, so trying not to let that bother me. 
wow- long sentence - may be rambling  
So, have been given sertraline, seems to have similar level of contra-indications to the citralopram and fluoxeine, for now, doesn't really matter I guess as if I carry on being this crazy then I will be relationship free as well, so trying not to worry about the risks that are mentioned. 

I only took the first dose last night though - I've been signed off at work and was toying with the idea of seeing if the reduced pressure would be enough on its own, then had another little meltdown yesterday evening. Problem is I felt totally squiffy last night and I'm struggling to achieve anything at all this morning (yesterday by this time I'd spent 2 1/2 hours at the gym and done some cleaning). How long does the wibbly head last? Or do you just get used to it? 
Thanks everyone for the help and support. I feel really lucky to have people to ask!
Monkeymoo - Congratulations!


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

webble - it should be jsut a few days for the jelly head thing to pass but it might take a couple of weeks to notice an effect on your anxiety. The meds will also hopefully make it easier for you to talk to your DH which will obviously help your relationship which might in turn help the anxiety too. I hope you are having councelling too? I´m very much of the opinion that the antiDs don´t fix things but will help you to fix things if you combine it with other help like counselling, your gym trips and time in the sun to boost your vitamin D levels.


Lots of luck, Kat


PS. Don´t worry about the contraindications for now, concentrate on getting yourself well again and then work out a long term plan considering side effects and pg etc. And anyway, Sertraline is one of the SSRIs and they are used in some US clinics to improve egg quality for IVF anyway


----------



## weeble101 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Nordikat  

You're right, the jellyhead effect is wearing off now, although I do need alot more sleep than usual otherwise it comes back.
I've been doing some group CBT for a while now, but if anything I've found that it has made things worse not better.
My gp said I could start counselling once I;ve finished the cbt, and I;ve also made a private appointment for next week.

That is really exciting to hear that sertraline is used to help egg quality - if our relationship does recover and we go onto another ivf, I my last remaining eggs are going to need all of the help they can get!


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi again Weeble. I´m not sure which of the SSRIs they use for egg quality or whether there is any hard evidence, but its all irrelevant at the moment since getting well again is your #1 priority.


Wierdly, I have to go through counselling before I start group work but maybe it just depends on what sort of person you are. I´m painfully shy and when they suggested group therapy today I nearly cried   . Its maybe not the CBT thats made things worse, maybe just you too overwhelmed by your feelings to be able to get much out of it just now. Hang in there I guess. Hopefully doing some counselling alongside it will help? I think sometimes we just have so much going on it our heads that its tricky to know where to start with it all ........ I guess thats where the councelling comes in.


Lots of luck,
Katxxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Webble and Nordikat

Sorry I've not posted in a while work has been manic and I'm just treading water at the minute but i've kept an eye on this thread. Glad you're both well. Webble like nordikat says it's good that you are concentrating on yourself for a while, I don't think there's much point in worrying about ttc when you're stressed out and feeling anxious. Take some well deserved time to let yourself settle. I know what you both mean with the counselling, it is a really important part of creating coping mechanisms for yourself but it can be dificult, just take it one step at a time and don't forget that being able to express yourself on here is a totally valid form of venting and releasing your emotions too.
As for wibbly head, Webble, I just sleep when I need to! I'm self employed and quite often sleep in if I've had a rough day previous, but what I would say is that I find routine really important in controlling my anxiety. If I sleep in past half eight I stress myself out thinking that I'm missing work calls and people will start to think I'm unreliable! So put time aside during your day, even if it's half an hour after you get home form work to go and lie down... not mong in front of the telly but actually go upstairs, pull the blinds and turn your phone off. 
 to you both
x
d


----------

